# Pink Slime in the Bathroom?



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone have the "pink slime" or know what it is? We have this growing around the shower curtain bottom, and the tub and sink drains, unless I scrub very frequently. If I slack off into the second week (which isn't hard to do these days with a new baby) it grows.

I want to know how to get rid of it so it won't come back or at least take longer to come back. Anyone have any ideas?

TIA.


----------



## j&e'smama02 (Mar 31, 2005)

yep, we get it too. not sure what it is...do you have hard water? we do, so i'm wondering if it's that. not sure.


----------



## j&e'smama02 (Mar 31, 2005)

scratch that...I just did a search on google & found this:
http://www.townofcary.org/depts/pwde...coloration.pdf


----------



## fanniefarkle (Oct 20, 2005)

I get this pink gunk, too. When it gets noticable on the shower curtain, I just take it down and put it in the washing machine with some towels. It comes out clean and saves time (no scrubing) and money (less replacing of shower curtain).


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

We get this, too, and our previous solution was bleach to get rid of it.







We started spraying the shower area (and other surfaces, for that matter) with a solution of equal parts vinegar & water with some tea tree oil mixed in after showers, but that didn't help. Now we also spray the area (including the shower head) down with hydrogen peroxide.







It works! I noticed a small spot developing on the side of the tub where the shower curtain liner sticks to it, so I've been very diligent about spraying it with the peroxide and it's gone now!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

We get that on our shower curtain too. I dont know if it's on the bathtub b/c the tub is pink







I usually take the curtain down a couple times a year and put it in the tub and fill the tub with some really hot water, vinegar and some tea tree oil, swish it around and use a little scrub brush on the curtain too. That usually helps.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I read that link from J&E's mama above. Very interesting. It's a bacteria? Yucko. I am going to try the peroxide and see what happens. We went and bought a couple big bottles at Costco. I use Soft Scrub with Bleach on my tubs but would like to move away from bleach products. We'll see what happens. Also liked the idea of putting the peroxide in a spray bottle and using it that way - sounds easier to do.

I found out from a friend of mine that used to clean houses for a living that some houses had it and others didn't, and it was impossible to get rid of in the houses that had it. Just luck of the draw, I guess. I know we didn't have it in the house I grew up in, but I have had it in a few apartments I've lived in and now here in our house.


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I always wondered what that stuff was! I thought it was mold. I don't have it in ths house, but I did in that last one! WEIRD


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Odd my best friend and I were just talking about that the other day. We even compared bath products thinking that maybe they were causing it.

Off to read the llink.


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Interesting. We used to get the nasty pink gunk too. Now only DH gets it in his bath. I stopped getting it in mine when I stopped using body wash (DH uses the same kind I used to use Suave Vanilla something). My bath gets used the most too as that is where we bathe DDs.

I used to think it was from the body wash but now, having read the link above, I wonder if the slime from the body wash just attracted the bacteria?


----------

